

Microsoft PDC 10 Live Stream - vyrotek
http://player.microsoftpdc.com/Session/6f853fa2-06f6-45e5-ac25-18c31cc4ba32

======
vyrotek
As a Windows Azure customer who has been a bit frustrated lately, I am
actually excited to see how much progress they have made.

It seems there are a huge number of features that are going to be released
this year. Remote Desktop access is HUGE. Also the Role management system
updates look great.

My faith in Azure has been renewed :)

Edit - Apparently I'm not allowed to be excited about a microsoft product?

Well let me just get this out there then. I love C#, ASP.Net MVC and Windows
7.

~~~
sriramk
Happy you like. Ping me offline (sriramk [at] microsoft.com] if you'd like any
help with anything. Apart from the features, I'm happy about the fact we got
to talk about Pixar's Renderman on Azure. I was so excited when I first heard
about it and couldn't wait to talk about it.

------
rbanffy
Requires Silverlight...

Why would someone trying to promote something prevent access by demanding a
plugin install?

~~~
luffy
If you don't have Silverlight installed or have no desire to install it, I
hate to say it, but: this keynote probably isn't in your wheelhouse.

That not withstanding, the quality of Silverlight streaming video is actually
quite good.

~~~
cryptoz
The problem is that non-Microsoft products can't watch this. So if Microsoft
is interested in attracting Linux devs to see how cool their stuff is, they
should show the video in a format that isn't restricted to their own platform.

~~~
kenjackson
Honestly, PDC isn't a show to win over Linux devs. It's really geared to
developers using MS tools today. For example, there's virtually no, ".NET from
0 to 60" or "An introduction to ASP.NET MVC".

~~~
rbanffy
I think you underestimate the sophistication of non-Windows developers. I am
pretty sure I can understand a talk on some specific aspects of ASP.NET MVC or
the Windows 8 new shining filesystem. And I am not the smartest guy on this
block.

That said, being it mostly video (I assume), there is very little reason not
to show it through a standard video tag. Heck... Even TVs can handle that
nowadays.

~~~
kenjackson
You can fake up a Silverlight host and then decode the bits. Not rocket
science to just get the video.

------
nailer
Warning: link immediately launches Silverlight which may make your browser
unresponsive as it did mine.

Flagged (since would have been polite to mention this in the topic).

~~~
vyrotek
Seriously? Flagged because your machine can't handle silverlight?

Perhaps everyone should also comment that a link to youtube uses Flash and it
may also slow down your system.

~~~
nailer
Many people asides from myself use OS X.

The Mac version of Silverlight is known to be of far less quality than the
Windows version, and Moonlight on Linux is known to be considerably worse than
that.

Flash performs much better than Silverlight on both the aforementioned
platforms.

However if Flash did have the same issues as Silverlight did, then yes I would
expect a warning.

Edit: I stand corrected - apparently Moonlight can't even play the video at
all. :^)

------
bsk
Text totally unreadable. Should've used justin, ustream or livestream :D

EDIT: 10 hour keynote?

